
Falsehoods CS Students (Still) Believe Upon Graduating - AdamGibbins
https://www.netmeister.org/blog/cs-falsehoods.html
======
tolidano
You should colorize CLI output. Why is that a fallacy? It’s so much easier to
read in terminals that support it. You ever look at a terraform plan or inspec
test reports without colors? Soul crushing. It’s like 3 control characters to
color text, do it.

~~~
zzzcpan
Terminals don't render colors and fonts the same way, displays don't display
them the same way, people don't see them the same way. You are also not going
to colorize output properly keeping consistent perceived brightness and
contrast, only making it harder to read, for most people at least (I have
never seen it done properly, there is always plenty of stupidity like red
letters on black backround). And it's not like it's hard to make colorization
opt in.

~~~
ricc
This is why I like having customizable terminal apps like ConEmu because I can
change the color themes.

------
kevintb
OP must meet hundreds of below-average CS students every year. For myself,
I've been consistently impressed with the new CS grads I meet, both in their
depth of knowledge and enthusiasm.

------
rudiv
Most of these read like the list could have been written in 1980. Question:
does this apply to someone like me, who chose to drop out of college after a
couple years of CS rather than graduate?

------
joegaudet
I encountered Huffman coding the first year out of school :P

------
lykr0n
> 42\. AWS is reliable.

This isn't just graduates (says the dude who spent an hour trying to recover
half a database cluster that AWS ate)

~~~
smitty1e
It's relatively more reliable, or perhaps the least weak link in the chain.

~~~
lykr0n
I've never, in all my life of using hosting services or running my own
virtualization clusters in colocated DCs, have had a provider eat my VMs.

They won't boot, won't start, won't shutdown- only answer I got was rebuild
them and support won't help.

Internally at where I work, AWS is the least reliable datacenter we run
workloads in.

------
raymondh
Life experience can provide successively better approximations of the truth.

Some of listed falsehoods are reasonable first approximations.

------
xiphias2
,,Elon Musk is a genius.''

Is it bad that I'm many years past graduation and I still think he is a
genius? Sure, he is often wrong, but I'm amazed by his view / vision of the
world.

Thinking about the most probable causes of extinction of the whole human
species and trying to create startups that decrease that possibility is really
unique.

~~~
Forge36
He is a genius. He's also a collosal asshat. I'm mostly thinking of him
calling a man a pedophile.

He's also good. Very very good at what he does. Talent+practice have put him
in sneezing position to both be innovative with electric cars and making space
launch vehicles. He's not a saint

~~~
rozab
He's not just an asshat, he's arrogant to the point of incompetence.

Did you know he bought the X.com domain back off PayPal for the 'sentimental
value'? It's now been sitting blank for 2 years. Fuck knows how much he paid.

I think for him the end goal isn't money. It isn't the advancement of
civilisation. He exists to stroke his own ego.

